
On Switching from an iPad Pro and a Macbook to a Pixelbook - zdw
http://www.speirs.org/blog/2018/11/30/on-switching-from-an-ipad-pro-and-a-macbook-to-a-pixelbook
======
willbank
How does Chrome (browser) perform for your needs on iOS?

